# Video Download Problem



## A likely lad (Nov 4, 2012)

I normally download videos using RealPlayer, In Windows XP and 7 there was no problem, now I'm using Windows 8 I cannot download. I used the same settings as I did with XP and 7, the only thing I changed was the destination folder of the downloaded video.

I even tried several versions of YouTube downloaders and got the same result.

Previously downloaded videos play fine, its just that I can't [expletive deleted] download them.

Another issue involves AVS4U Media Player. When I open a downloaded video, I have audio, but no video, any ideas?

Many thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It is my understanding that Media Player isn't in Windows 8 and others have issues. I personally use VLC Player and it worked fine in Windows 8 so I wasn't even aware of the issue until I started reading about it.
VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> It is my understanding that Media Player isn't in Windows 8


Media Player is in Windows 8, matter of fact you have two default media player's in 8.

The one on the desktop area is the normal Windows media player 12 (That same one found on 7)

And then you have the Windows start screen (Formally Metro) Media player which is a fullscreen player.
and its set as the main default player, which is kinda annoying. but its easily fixed by setting MP12 as the main default player in the "Default programs".


----------



## A likely lad (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. I have several Media Players which work in 8, however, the main part of my question was left unsolved, that being I cannot download videos in 8. 

I'm getting to the point where I'm seriously thinking of ditching 8 and going back to 7 because of this issue.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I erred as its Media Center that is missing and you can get for free if you upgrade to Windows 8 Pro.
Are you saying you cannot download videos with a browser? From sites? I don't understand the question I guess, I thought you meant you couldn't play them.


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

Are you using Google Chrome of Chromium by any chance?

If so you can always try this extension. It works for me to download youtube videos
http://www.chromeextensions.org/utilities/chrome-youtube-downloader/


----------



## A likely lad (Nov 4, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Are you saying you cannot download videos with a browser? From sites? I don't understand the question I guess, I thought you meant you couldn't play them.


Yes I cannot download videos like I used to when I was using either XP or Win 7. My primary download source was the web browser in RealPlayer. I went to download a video and found I wasn't getting the Download this video pop up in the right hand corner. 

I guessed the culprit was Win 8, this was confirmed when I tried several video downloader apps as they too would not download videos. Now I'm struggling with the thought of having to return to Win 7 or stick with Win 8 until someone comes up with a download app that will be compatible with Win 8.

I've sent an Email to RealPlayer similar to my question above for some tech support and also drawing their attention that the download feature no longer works in Win 8.

I hope you now understand why I'm looking for help on this matter.

LL


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

where are you downloading from


----------



## A likely lad (Nov 4, 2012)

joeten said:


> where are you downloading from


See the above post.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No I meant what sites ie youtube or somewhere else


----------



## A likely lad (Nov 4, 2012)

joeten said:


> No I meant what sites ie youtube or somewhere else


Mainly YouTube and occasionally Vimeo


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try youtube downloader https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## A likely lad (Nov 4, 2012)

joeten said:


> Did you try youtube downloader https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


Yes I tried that and a few more such as flashvideodownloader, JTdownloader, wvdownloader and a couple of otheres.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Most likely this is due to the fact that the sites have not updates their code to fully support Windows 8. Since each browser sends out a user agent string and that is used to identify what OS and browser you are using, some sites have not added Windows 8 to the qualified agent list and that is preventing you from downloading. You will have to contact YouTube and Vimeo to see if they have done this.


----------



## A likely lad (Nov 4, 2012)

Junior777 said:


> Most likely this is due to the fact that the sites have not updates their code to fully support Windows 8. Since each browser sends out a user agent string and that is used to identify what OS and browser you are using, some sites have not added Windows 8 to the qualified agent list and that is preventing you from downloading. You will have to contact YouTube and Vimeo to see if they have done this.


I thought that was the case, I had to download a file to get my audio to work. A friend of mine was skeptical of getting Win 8, when he went to download it he was told MS-Word 2003 is not supported in Win8. I thought that strange as I have the same version and mine works OK.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That's not unusual that something that says its incompatible works on some pc's.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe it's a firewall setting that is blocking the programs?


----------

